# كتاب مختصر وسهل وبسيط يشرح الديناميكا الحرارية Thermodynamics



## نايف علي (4 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الكتاب في المرفقات 

الحجم الكلي 1 ميقا:10:


----------



## en_oil (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*Thank you very much​*


----------



## sinaw9 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## طارق بويرق (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*Thank you *


----------



## وائل البحراوى (7 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا شكراشكرااااااااااااا


----------



## نايف علي (9 نوفمبر 2010)

حياكم الله جميعاً



سررت بردودكم


----------



## hammhamm44 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## الطيب عبد الرحمن (26 ديسمبر 2010)

مجهود مقدر أخي نايف


----------



## chatze58 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

machkoor


----------



## أبوعبدالله محمد (9 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالسلام اب (10 يناير 2011)

بارك اللة فيكم و اعطاكم العلم الكثير


----------



## الهندي30 (22 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## mohndsal (26 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لهذا العمل الرائع


----------



## كرم الحمداني (26 فبراير 2011)

الله محيي اهل الثرموداينميك


----------



## عمراياد (27 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله بك


----------



## م انس بصبوص (27 مارس 2011)

very nice


----------



## سيف طاهر (28 مارس 2011)

شكرا اخي الفاضل


----------



## olivertwist (29 مارس 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووو ر


----------



## الثعبان (30 مارس 2011)

شكرا ليك كتير وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ملك التخطيط (15 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## munia (21 سبتمبر 2011)

Thanks


----------



## ahmed abd-elhafeez (22 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور وجاري التحميل


----------



## eng.haitham68 (22 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## اياد1982 (26 ديسمبر 2011)

اخي العزيز ... مشكور على الجهد ولكن لو واضع اللنك الخاص بهذا الموقع لكانت الفائدة اكثر لان الموقع خاص بالكتب المجانية وانا نفسي مشترك به وهذا هو الموقع BooKBooN.com


----------



## tarek495 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## خالد أحمد الخضر (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا *​


----------



## mothana_1979 (30 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## ابن سامراء (31 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمراياد (1 يناير 2012)

شكرااا جزيلا


----------



## naif khalaf (18 سبتمبر 2013)

*الحلول*

شكرا على الكتاب الحلو
وياليت ترسل لينا manual solution اذا موجود


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (22 يناير 2014)

شكراجزيلا على مجهودك


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (22 يناير 2014)

*بارك الله بجهودك

*


----------



## حسن جمعه احمد (6 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## jehad_15568 (6 فبراير 2014)

thank YOU man


----------



## Moustafa Othman (27 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## zain125 (8 مارس 2014)

thanxxxxxx


----------



## اسلاماس (8 مارس 2014)

thankssssssssssssss


----------



## أبوأنس احمدسعد (28 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

